# Maui Condo Rental Recommendations



## dreamin (Dec 16, 2012)

I need an additional 4 nights [on Maui in Jan.]  I've been watching the various timeshare exchange websites but so far no luck with that option or with the "wanted" section on TUG.  I'm also watching Priceline and Hotwire but limited options so far and the rates are very high for an hotel.  So this afternoon I sent several emails to private condo owners and am awaiting replies.  I would prefer the Kihei or Wailea area.  Are there any rental agents or companies that you have used and would recommend?


----------



## artringwald (Dec 16, 2012)

We liked Wailea Ekahi Village so much last time we stayed there, we're going back next March. They have one of the best beaches in Hawaii. It can be good for swimming, snorkeling, or body surfing. Units are available through several rental agencies, but check the map and try to get a unit # close to the beach. It's a long walk from the back of the property. Here's a picture from a unit about 1/2 way up:


----------



## daventrina (Dec 17, 2012)

Maybe the Outrigger in Kona :ignore:

Depends a little on what is important. There are a number in Kihei that are not as fancy as some further down the road, but are ocean front.

You can check them out here:
http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/free-travel-info/maui/maui-resorts


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 17, 2012)

Polo Beach Club has some very nice private rentals.


----------



## Sheera (Dec 17, 2012)

We stayed at the Mana Kai in Kihei and we loved it! We rented thru this company http://www.aaoceanfront.com/ but you can also rent thru the resort. We rented #804c and #806c. Here's the view from our balcony. 
cid:960273C0-9743-4D8A-A237-6AE6468ADF5C/2012-07-28_09-11-37_921.jpg


----------



## lakeshearers (Dec 18, 2012)

We have used Maui lodging several times and have been quite happy.  They charge an extra $125 - $150 for a cleaning fee for a short stay, but averaged out their condos are still MUCH cheaper than a hotel.  

Last year they had us stay at Kuleana and the unit was pretty good, they have a great pool, and the beach was just full of turtles!

The year before they had us at Nohonani and that was pretty good too, first floor right on the water.

The woman we work with is Toddy and she has always been very helpful.

www.mauilodging.com

Good luck!


----------



## Kildahl (Dec 26, 2012)

Sheera said:


> We stayed at the Mana Kai in Kihei and we loved it! We rented thru this company http://www.aaoceanfront.com/ but you can also rent thru the resort. We rented #804c and #806c. Here's the view from our balcony.
> cid:960273C0-9743-4D8A-A237-6AE6468ADF5C/2012-07-28_09-11-37_921.jpg



We have also stayed there. Great location and reasonable price.


----------



## barefootnAR (Dec 26, 2012)

http://www.crhmaui.com/
http://www.bellomauivacations.com/

These are two good sources. As is aaoceanfront.


----------



## tmcasey (Jan 5, 2013)

*Kihei Condo*

Hi -

We stayed in a great Kihei condo for 4 days in July to extend our Maui stay. It was clean, well appointed and across the street from a nice beach - and a great price too.

http://www.vrbo.com/146705

Have a wonderful trip.

Tami


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 5, 2013)

We got this Winter's rental condo- a private home- on www.vrbo.com On the whole, we couldn't be happier than dealing directly with the owner rather than a management company.

Jim


----------



## dreamin (Jan 23, 2013)

*An Update*

Thank you all for your advice.  I tried every option suggested and was unsuccessful in finding accommodation in Maui, unless I was willing to pay some exorbitant price.  I tried VRBO and it was the most frustrating experience because owners would not keep their availability calendars up to date and not one owner replied to my many inquiries.  I also tried agencies and B&B and there was no availability.  Finally, the day before we left for Hawaii, I was able to secure the accommodation I needed through RCI.  We reserved a 1 BR at Maui Lea on Maui Hill at full point value.  I didn't have enough points but was able to purchase them through an ad in TUG Marketplace.  I am grateful to the owner who sold the points to me.  We are at Ka'anapali Beach Club right now (review to be posted on TUG soon) and will be moving to Maui Lea tomorrow.  We were told that Maui is at 100% occupancy so it was no wonder that I had trouble finding something.  This has been our first visit to Maui and we've decided that Kauai and Big island are still our favourites.  We will not return to Maui....way too hectic and crowded for us!


----------

